# Wondering, is 40mg a day enough (Dbol) ??



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys

On Monday i start my first cycle, detailed below, but im wondering if 40mg a day of Dbol is going to be enough?

wk 1 & 2 - 40mg a day

wk 3 & 4 - 60mg a day

wk 5 & 6 - 40mg a day

I didnt want to over do it, but i have now been told by a few posters on here that once ive finished my course i'll basically just p!ss it all away and be left exactly as i am now, just a bit lighter in the pocket!!

Is this accurate with dbol? i had read that i should keep about 50% of my gains if i continue to train after its finished?

Wondering if i should order another 100 tablets before i start and do a cycle of 60mg a day for 7 weeks?

cheers


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

If its your first cycle 40Mg ED is plenty, more than enough probly. What weight/height are you? Also have you got PCT sorted?


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

im 6'2 and weigh 91kg mate

just going to use nolva for 3 weeks after cycle as pct 

was just thinking 40mg might sound a bit low and not give me much gains over a 6 week cycle?


----------



## stonemuscle (Jan 8, 2011)

After only one week of 30mg/ED I felt strong as hell, and I started lifting more than usual. So I guess 40mg/ED is more than enough.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

40mg for 6 weeks should be fine, ensure you have some Nolva on hand during the cycle in case of gyno.

Eat clean and drink plenty of water which should aid in keeping bloat down.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

What dosage are you doing Nolva PCT?


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Dagman72 said:


> 40mg for 6 weeks should be fine, ensure you have some Nolva on hand during the cycle in case of gyno.
> 
> Eat clean and drink plenty of water which should aid in keeping bloat down.


thanx mate, will do that

i will peak to 60mg a day during week 3 and 4 too which should help a bit.

just going to do nolva for 3 weeks after the cycle for pct, undecided on how much yet?!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

so are the rumours that i will loose everything ive built up untrue then guys?


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

you will loose about half the weight probably as its water retention. The rest will stay for a while assuming your eating correct.

Oh and 40mg is easily enough.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

ok cool thanx - i dont mind losing 50%, its just the thought of losing it all i was like "whats the point"!!!


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv said this in a different thread, every lad iv known in the gyms i go to who do dBol only cycles loose all there weight but, then theres lads on hear that have done it and said they have kept all there gains, iv never and never will do a oral only cycle anyway i dont see the point at all.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

You need to look at other peoples first threads of starting Dbol cycles. Are you even aware of the side affects of taking Dbol? Also the fact the more you take the stronger the sides you are likely to receive.. 60mg is pointless, stick with 40 throughout unless you like acne and man t1ts 

nolva for 3 weeks at 40/40/20 I think would be alright. (40mg Each day for 2 weeks then 20mg ED for a week.)


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

If your going to do a d/bol only cycle u could take nolvadex from day 1 to keep water retention at bay that way u stand to keep most of ur gains come end of cycle as you won't have the water 2 dump avoiding the inevitable slow puncture


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Auwful advice from supermancss, just auwful. what is the point in a 2 week cycle ? ? ? Explain


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Or he could take the better root and do a short 8 week test cycle at 500mg and take the ~Dbol as a kickstart.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ts23 said:


> Auwful advice from supermancss, just auwful. what is the point in a 2 week cycle ? ? ? Explain


Talking about PCT it seems.


----------



## keir27 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> Auwful advice from supermancss, just auwful. what is the point in a 2 week cycle ? ? ? Explain


Talking about awful advice which i dont think supermancss has done just yourself. Mate you ve never done this dbol cycle as you ve stated your just going on what you ve seen, theres many factors as to why the lads you ve seen might have lost all their gains. I think until you have done it you cant comment, now you might be right after all but dont go shooting people down espec with "ive seen lads loose all their gains blah blah".


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1982chris1982 said:


> If your going to do a d/bol only cycle u could take nolvadex from day 1 to keep water retention at bay that way u stand to keep most of ur gains come end of cycle as you won't have the water 2 dump avoiding the inevitable slow puncture


Nolva doesn't keep water retention down, a clean diet with plenty of water in it or an AI like adex/aromasin would help control bloat.

Nolva is a SERM not an AI mate


----------



## neonlinux (Jan 8, 2011)

First time I ever ran Dbol I gained 2 stone. My source advised me to use 30mg as it was my first ever time. I had the pink thai ones. 40mg is well more than enough. I always gain very well on that stuff. I feel I do lots better with D-bol over Anadrol. A-bombs just make me feel sick and give me insane blood pressure issues along with acne.

I went to like just over 16 half stone on D-bol and stayed around 16 after the cycle.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

1982chris1982 said:


> If your going to do a d/bol only cycle u could take nolvadex from day 1 to keep water retention at bay that way u stand to keep most of ur gains come end of cycle as you won't have the water 2 dump avoiding the inevitable slow puncture


Really?

I was told using Nolva throughout dramatically reduces your potential growth???


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

thanx for the advice guys, i am pretty happy with my first cycle plans (below), idf anything needs tweaking please shout:

Dbol 40mg a day for weeks 1,2,5 and 6

Dbol 60mg a day for weeks 3 and 4

Nolva 20mg a day for 3 weeks straight after cycle

starts monday ....


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Still no need to increase dose to 60mg for them 2 weeks mate, 40mg throughout and ensure you eat well, train hard and get some quality sleep and you will get some good gains


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Still no need to increase dose to 60mg for them 2 weeks mate, 40mg throughout and ensure you eat well, train hard and get some quality sleep and you will get some good gains


Thanks mate - can i ask why not to step up the doesage in the middle 2 weeks? will it not make any real difference?

I have just started today so need to check 

My other option is to do 40mg ED but do it over 7 weeks instead of 6 weeks??


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Baggy said:


> Thanks mate - can i ask why not to step up the doesage in the middle 2 weeks? will it not make any real difference?
> 
> I have just started today so need to check
> 
> My other option is to do 40mg ED but do it over 7 weeks instead of 6 weeks??


Because it isn't neccessary, if anything just increasing your cals will give better results.

I'm quite astonished by the amount of cr4p posted in this thread buy some members TBH.

It;s a simple dbol cycle for 6-7wks @ 40mg ED, then a nolva PCT @ 20/20/20 and 20mg of nolva ED if you get gyno symptoms, simple.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

mars1960 said:


> Because it isn't neccessary, if anything just increasing your cals will give better results.
> 
> I'm quite astonished by the amount of cr4p posted in this thread buy some members TBH.
> 
> It;s a simple dbol cycle for 6-7wks @ 40mg ED, then a nolva PCT @ 20/20/20 and 20mg of nolva ED if you get gyno symptoms, simple.


thanx mate - its hard when your new to this and obviously everyones got an opinion.

in that case i will do 40mg ED and extend the cycle to 7 weeks instead. pct i have nolva, enough for 20mg ED for 3 weeks.

thank u


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Keep us updated on your results!


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

thanks mate

i was going to take measurements of arms, waist, chest and maybe update them once a week? is that the norm?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea take weekly pics to mate, will be interesting to follow!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

My GOD, the replies in this thread


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

andysutils said:


> My GOD, the replies in this thread


  -

i am just going to stick with my latest post, inline with what Mars1960 said


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wondering when you start to "feel" the effect of dbol? took my first ever 20mg this morning and another 20mg tonight - does it take a few days to feel it and feel the difference in the gym?

EDIT: meant to say 20mg PM and 20mg PM!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Baggy said:


> Just wondering when you start to "feel" the effect of dbol? took my first ever 20mg this morning and another 40mg tonight - does it take a few days to feel it and feel the difference in the gym?


So your doing 20mg AM and 40Mg PM now = 60mg??

It will take about 2 weeks to get the effects in terms of strength etc


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> So your doing 20mg AM and 40Mg PM now = 60mg??
> 
> It will take about 2 weeks to get the effects in terms of strength etc


sh!t sorry, i meant 20mg AM and 20mg PM.

2 weeks, cool thanx mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

No probs mate and good luck with it.

Keep it simple, eat lots, train hard and get plenty of sleep


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> No probs mate and good luck with it.
> 
> Keep it simple, eat lots, train hard and get plenty of sleep


Thanx mate, i am kind of excited about it all now its started.

My biggest problem is the sleep part, never realised it was THAT important, i usually go bed around 1am and up at 7:30 so will have to get my head down earlier now!!

Train hard for sure..... and then im looking forward to finding out how to cut all this extra mass im hoping to put on, so i can get lean and look respectable in the mirror/beach!!!!!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

When you sleep is when you grow mate


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

I honestly had no idea - there was me getting 6 hours a night just becuase i didnt want to go to bed early - i am going to try and get to bed for 11ish now - should give me around 8 hours between the kids waking up!!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ive been using for years and am gaining well of 30mg a day at present


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

thanx mate - how many weeks do u do the cycle for at a time?

at what point to you swtich to some form of cutting cycle?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Well I'm actually on a lean bulk now.

30mg really will do the job if diet and training is sorted.

4-6 weeks is the norm


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks mate

I have been training hard and gaining fairly well over the last year .... up to 93kg's now and 6`2.... altho im not as lean as i want to be in the stomach area.

My plan was to do this 7 week dbol bulk, then do my pct and after that get advise for a good cutting cycle to hopefully show off the muscle id have worked on 

(thats the plan anyways!!!)


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

You'll be happy with the results off 40mg a day mate. I had a bit of bloat when I did it but it wasn't noticeable until I came off and leaned out a bit, just don't eat a complete load of crap while on and you'll be fine.


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

thanx Smitch, can i ask, how long after the bulk cycle (7wks for me) can i start to think about cutting away the fat?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

At least a month mate as otherwise you will go on a cut straight from a bulk and lose nearly everything as your body hasn't had a chance to get used to carrying any extra muscle


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

40mg is the max i've ever done, i didn't want to push my luck further than that, due to dbol possible sides

got good gains too


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

dbol gets slated a lot but i genuinely find it very good.

40 a day for 6 weeks mate is fine

good luck pal


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> At least a month mate as otherwise you will go on a cut straight from a bulk and lose nearly everything as your body hasn't had a chance to get used to carrying any extra muscle


Thanx mate - my dbol cycle finished 12th March. I go on hols 29th May.

if i need to leave a month that give me around 5-6 weeks to diet?! (of which i have NO IDEA how to do properly, natural or thro gear!!)


----------



## Baggy (Jan 7, 2011)

d4ead said:


> dbol gets slated a lot but i genuinely find it very good.
> 
> 40 a day for 6 weeks mate is fine
> 
> good luck pal


cheers fella, gonna go for 7 weeks now as i have enough at 40mg ED for another week!!


----------

